# + Truescale the Horus Heresy + [16/4/17 - IW Veteran]



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

A bunch of us have got heavily into 30k ever since Calth came out. We were all hobbyists before, mostly 40k/WFB, but branching out into Flames of War and Bolt Action. Calth has absolutely taken over our entire hobby lives. 30k or death! So we'll be posting about that mainly!

My old 40k marines were all upscaled a bit (using a modified version of Veteran Sergeant's technique that I saw on HeresyOnline way back), so I definitely wanted to carry that on to 30k. I refined my version a bit, made them a bit chunkier, and convinced some (not all) of the lads to go in the same direction....

in no particular order we have...

* MyIron Warriors*


















I'm not the best painter of the bunch, but given the volume I've put out (I've got around 3.5k painted since Calth) I'm very happy with them.
I've gone for a fluffy, infantry heavy army, though having just read The Ironfire ROW, I'm going to be adding some artillery soon.

*T's Imperial Fists*










This photo doesn't really do them justice. Ty is a slow, but excellent painter. These guys are currently WIP, and the bases have come on a bit since this was taken. We decided to unify the basing scheme, to tie all the forces together. He's currently working on 10 terminators.

*X's Word Bearers*










Xander has an eye for detail. These guys are stunning. He's going for a fluffy, deep-into-heresy look for his lads. His Ashen Circle are something to behold!

*L's Alpha Legion*










Luke hasn't scaled his guys up, and I think it really works with his AL, the sneaky bastards that they are. His blended armour is really lovely. I'll try to get him to upload some close ups.

*R's Salamanders*


















Rob used to be a terrible painter. I don't know what happened. Maybe he drank some radioactive paint? He's the master of the airbrush, and the painter that I'm in business with. He's also our resident power gamer, and his zooming Storm Eagle precipitated the purchase of many fliers and Deredeos...

*Q's Night Lords*


















For what he lacks in volume, he makes up for in quality. Fighting in the kitchen of our war-torn utopian Palace/Cathedral, his Night Lords are, to a man, stunningly painted. His next project is a trio of contemptors and a spartan, all suitably covered in skulls and chains.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

So here's a small update, Q did some work on Night Lording his Calth contemptor tonight...


































God knows why he works in milliput...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice man. Liking that Night Lords Ccontemptor. Looks better than the FW one.


----------



## RT_painter (Jun 20, 2016)

*Spartan!*

Rob here, 

I thought I would show off some pics of my Spartan, which I have painted recently! It was quite a lot of work, but worth every minute 

Enjoy! 

Ingredients 
Greens 
- Pine Green (Master Paint Series) 
- Leaf Green (Master Paint Series) 
- Pale Green (Master Paint Series) 
- Livery Green (Vallejo Game Color) 

Blues 
- Coal black (P3) 
- Mediterranean Blue (Vallejo Model Air) 
- Azure (Vallejo Model Air) 
- White (Vallejo Model Air) 
- Fenrisian Grey (GW) 

Reds 
Mechrite Red (GW) 
- Fire Red (Vallejo Model Air) 
- Orange (Vallejo Model Air) 
- Gold Yellow (Vallejo Model Air) 

Other 
- Abandon Black (GW) 
- Skabenblight Dinge (GW) 
- White Scar (GW) 
- Celestra grey (GW) 
- Dryad Bark (GW) 
- Steel Legion Drab (GW) 
- Ironbreaker (GW) 
- Runelord Brass (GW) 
- Gehennas Gold 

Wash 
- Nuln Oil 

Weathering Powder 
- Light Earth (Forge World) 
- Dry Mud (Forge World) 
- Fresh Mud (Forge World)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow, awesome! A nice Plog, definetely.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

neferhet said:


> wow, awesome! A nice Plog, definetely.


Thanks pal! You can look forward to some pretty regular updates, given the number of people involved.

T finished his templars that I built...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

RT_painter said:


> Rob here,
> 
> I thought I would show off some pics of my Spartan, which I have painted recently! It was quite a lot of work, but worth every minute
> 
> Enjoy!


HA! I just assembled my own Spartan here this morning for my Word Bearers force. Great job you did on that tank - Let's see if I can do it justice too 

Watching this space with interest, as a fellow 30k gamer!


----------



## RT_painter (Jun 20, 2016)

It's an incredible model! 

I really hope you did yourself a favour and didn't fully assemble / attatch the quad las cannons first! ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Nordicus said:


> HA! I just assembled my own Spartan here this morning for my Word Bearers force. Great job you did on that tank - Let's see if I can do it justice too
> 
> Watching this space with interest, as a fellow 30k gamer!


pics pics pics! a word bearer Spartan should be amazing!

is it pre heresy? or heresy era?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

RT_painter said:


> It's an incredible model!
> 
> I really hope you did yourself a favour and didn't fully assemble / attatch the quad las cannons first! ;-)
> 
> Good luck!


Haha yeah I did - The sponsons are magnetized, so I can take them off for painting and transportation 



thebuilder said:


> pics pics pics! a word bearer Spartan should be amazing!
> 
> is it pre heresy? or heresy era?


Well, in it's current state it looks like this, next to two of its brothers:









I will be painting it similarly to my Sicaran - You can check it out in a bigger format here:









Glad to see more pre-heresy goodness on here fellas. Welcome aboard!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

*drools*

that is gorgeous.


----------



## RT_painter (Jun 20, 2016)

Nordicus said:


> Well, in it's current state it looks like this, next to two of its brothers:


Stunning work!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

So I did a little work on my White Scars today (my Loyalist choice)

Pretty much finished up the bikers. All upscaled of course!


















3 of them have magnetised arms, so can take a variety of power weapons and pistols.

also ploughed into the GS on my Destroyers!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I've posted this in the commission service area, but I figured the shots are good, so i'll put them here too...

I'm the builder. I'll build anything, convert anything, sculpt some things. 

Mostly I upscale space marines, but I also magnetise, build complex tanks, and work on all sorts. Here are some images of what you can expect....


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Some pics for today, X's Word Bearers. He's done some lovely work with Frostgrave Cultists, and created some amazing bases with them.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

So today, after a weekend of LAN and no hobby, I present some pictures T sent me of the Fists I built for him recently. He commissioned 10 Tacticals, 20 Breachers, a Spartan and 3 Dreadnaughts. I have one dread left to finish (he wants sword and shield... it's going to take some time. 

The breacher sergeant has a magnetised right arm and a lovely suite of options, and the dreads are also magnetised. 

I believe some of these are still slightly Work In Progress, but they're looking great and I was excited to share!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a small update on the legs. I bashed out the greenstuff on 10 of them over the last two days. This is what a client gets for a Level 1 commission (out of 3 levels). it's pretty cheap (depending on volume) and gives a nice simple start to an upscaled marine.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great plog, stunning painting and conversion work


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Oldman78 said:


> Great plog, stunning painting and conversion work


you're too kind! I have some updates from the other guys soon.

Rob has painted a Solar Aux test model, and Q has finished 5 Night Lord destroyers...


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Little by little... the Heresy Builds. 

X has done some work on Xardu Laydak and the Blade Slaves, and Q has made some progress on his Night Lords. 

He actually finished the destroyers but took gakky photos, so I'll try to get some better ones for a later update. 

We really have a problem with the Spartan and how OP it is. The solution: Everyone buys one!


----------



## RT_painter (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm on to my allied detatchment! 

Doing some Solar Auxillia.

Looking at the difference between the Terminator and this little guy, you can just imagine the inferiority complex he must have! :grin2:


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Give us this day our daily hobby, and forgive those who do not hobby with us.

Q has done some more on his dread, and it's looking lovely.

I did the first half of the waists on the next 30 marines I'm doing, and put together a little tutorial.










Second half to follow soon!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

My White Scars test squad is done!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in updating. Everyone has been hard at work.
I started on the board that will host these mighty armies...













and put together a little tutorial for the waists of my upscaled marines. I'll hopefully get a leg one done next time I put together some marines.




















We've also managed to convince a seventh person to join our ranks, so look out soon for Rich's Raven Guard!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Finished a commission build yesterday, these are now zipping off to R for some paint!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent stuff there guys, love the scaled up marines, tempted to some of my own but my skills and abilities are totally seperate and unequal beasts


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Oldman78 said:


> Excellent stuff there guys, love the scaled up marines, tempted to some of my own but my skills and abilities are totally seperate and unequal beasts


I genuinely encourage you to give it a go. It really is simpler than it looks!

I mean... uhh... its very difficult and you should pay us to do it for you.

as for an update...

Games coming up this weekend... not sure I'll have the board finished...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

As an italian, i totally support your use of Trajan statuary and columns for that awesome terrain


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

neferhet said:


> As an italian, i totally support your use of Trajan statuary and columns for that awesome terrain


Yeah, this is looking good! I hope you have time to fill in the hollows of the columns. It would perfect the illusion. 

As a student of art history (and an Italian-American *wink*) I think the statue is actually based on Augustus/Octavian.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> As a student of art history (and an Italian-American *wink*) I think the statue is actually based on Augustus/Octavian.


You are damn right. I had mistaken this:

for this:


the missing rod fooled me :grin2:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm, are you sure one of them is trajan? Those look like the same statue of Octavian to me 1 in bronze and 1 in marble, even down to the characters on the breast plate and the folds of the robe. I think the biggest difference is that the bronze doesn't have the "load bearing" cherub.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Hmm, are you sure one of them is trajan? Those look like the same statue of Octavian to me 1 in bronze and 1 in marble, even down to the characters on the breast plate and the folds of the robe. I think the biggest difference is that the bronze doesn't have the "load bearing" cherub.


After some searching, i can say that you are right. 
This is Augustus.









While THIS is Trajan. i honestly always thought that the guy above was Augustus too . go figure :surprise:







When i return to Rome i'll go to that Trajan Statue and leave there an ultramarine as penance for my sinful ignorance. :grin2:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bwa haha! No worries man. 

I'm glad it's settled otherwise we would totally derail this thread with an exploration of Roman statuary. 

To bring it back on topic I want to challenge you @thebuilder to build a ruined basilica next time, not just a platform and columns but ruined vaults and partial domes!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Bwa haha! No worries man.
> 
> I'm glad it's settled otherwise we would totally derail this thread with an exploration of Roman statuary.
> 
> To bring it back on topic I want to challenge you @*thebuilder* to build a ruined basilica next time, not just a platform and columns but ruined vaults and partial domes!


Sorry @thebuilder for this derailing... but it just shows our love for your work! 
About partial domes: those bastards are an hell to get done properly. :grin2:


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

your debate is welcome. But yes, Augustus looks pretty great. Maybe I'll get Trajan as his mate one day...

As the weekend approaches, it's time for finishing touches... mostly on tanks!


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Is that word bearers brass etch daemon head on the land raider doors?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

ExaltedUrizen said:


> Is that word bearers brass etch daemon head on the land raider doors?


I believe so, yes


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Some progress on the board!


























































Next up... Truescale tutorial?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

The tutorial will be finished by the weekend I think, I've got a Red Scorpion commission on at the moment, and they'll form the final part of it.

As for some pics, we've got something from R's desk, he's done two Vultures as a commission, and they're stunning.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I finished a Red Scorpion commission today. I had great fun doing these, was left with a very open brief (must have plasma cannon, must have power sword serg with bare head and helmet on belt)


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

update... The Night Lords have some reinforcements in the wings... Basically we all realised that Cata Terms are the bomb, and chainfists totally feth Spartans.

So he's done some terms (didn't scale the legs because of reasons (the rest of us do)) but I believe he's put a spacer at the waist. He's magnetised the arms too!






























He also finished 20 magnetised Terror/tactical marines!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Forgive me False Emperor, for I have sinned. It has been weeks since my last update. I offer the following to appease thee...

we have: My hobby while at work. Some work on my White Scars, and some LOTR













and some mixed efforts from X, he's making Lascannon Devs and Bloodletters for his Word Bearers...








































Last, but certainly not least... we have a lovely shot of R's Knight Acheron this morning, before painting...


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

R has almost finished the Knight Acheron I built (and magnetised) for him. The dread on the base is a bit of an escalation from when L put a Salamander under his dread.... Next stop, Alpha legion Warhound stomping on Salamander Knight?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

It's been a while, and we've all been beavering away...

R finished a Blood Angel squad for a commission that I truescaled.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Can't believe it's been a month. We've all been feverishly working away. We have a big gaming weekend in one week now...



first up, my White Scar Infantry:


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I finally got my temple board game ready! Have a peek...
















































































































































































It ain't finished... but it's almost done!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Finally got some battle pics ready!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

GAH!! Truly amazing! Hats off to you, sir!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Brother Dextus said:


> GAH!! Truly amazing! Hats off to you, sir!


thanks mate!

A little non-Heresy update, our latest Commission piece is done, and I think Rob did an awesome job (and I did a great job building it)


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey guys, been catching up one some pictures today, so here are some bits and pieces I got done last month. The Havocs were finished before our last game day, but I wanted them to be a surprise on the field, so I'm only sharing them now! They are absolutely devastating on the field! BS5, Tank Hunter and -1 Cover Saves! The dread I've had lying around for a while, and he had his first game a few weeks ago. He was also awesome. Contemptors are so survivable!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys... had a bit of a play recently in advance of a commission I've been talking about with a client.

Since they came out I wanted to have a look at the new Deathwatch kits, so I ordered a solitary dude on ebay and had a play.

Basically the only difference is the waist spacer, and I'm not really sure he needs the extra height... thoughts?

(bear in mind they're unfinished, and the waist would be filled in on the one with the spacer there)


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Re DW Marine; he looks good next to the human on the right, but a bit short compared to the marine on the left. I'd keep the spacer in as he would look out of place in comparison to the other scaled marines.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Brother Dextus said:


> Re DW Marine; he looks good next to the human on the right, but a bit short compared to the marine on the left. I'd keep the spacer in as he would look out of place in comparison to the other scaled marines.


Yeah, I think you're right. I've since filled out his waist and he looks straight up badass. Will def post when finished.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Right, after a little haitus for my holidays... we're back! Today, we have some Blood Angels that I built and magnetised, and Rob painted as a commission. This is an example of our Tabletop Character standard.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Are the cables made with the greenstuffworld roller?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

nope, they're from the model itself!

i do have that roller and it is amazing though!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

We've been a bit lax lately, what with the Christmas holidays, and Rob's fiancee whisking him off to Mexico as a surprise! 

but we're back! 

We just finished some commission work, a Necron Triarch Stalker, at the most basic level we provide. I still think it looks rather good! It's also part of a larger project, so there will be some characters coming up! 










































While Rob's been painting that, I've been working on another commission project, truescaling 20 Sons Of Horus tactical marines. The sergeants will be fully magnetised too! This as well is part of a larger project, so expect 10 Imperial Fist Heavy Support Troopers, 5 Templars and some characters!









This shot includes the bodies of 5 Seekers I'm making for Rob!


































In the near future, I'll be spending my Xmas loot (£70 of gift vouchers) on a gorkamorka mob! And building a nice desert board for us all to play on!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Today, I finished the 20 SOH tacticals I've been working on! Sending them off tomorrow.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

So Rob went on an airbrush course recently... the results are astonishing!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Rob has been expanding his EC... a nice magnetised dread gets added to the force!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Straying a bit today from the nicely painted models...

I'm working on a commission currently for a truescaled veteran squad, and the client and i are trying to decide between 32mm and 40mm bases. It's a bit of a mix because we're using my style (builder-pattern?) and mixing it with some of the new Doghouse pattern, using Tartaros legs and torso fronts...

Thoughts?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello? Echo...o..o...

If anyone reads this...


On the agenda today:



I am currently working on this IW commission. We settled on 32mm bases for now, and this is where we are:












We also recently got a commission for a small Deathwatch army. While we wait for the models to arrive, I happened to have a truescaled deathwatch guy lying around from an earlier test, so I sent that to rob to bust out a test model for the client to approve.














This is what he finished with, and I really like it (as does the client!)



Sadly it's not a truescale commission, but I'm still looking forward to building them and magnetising every last one!



Also on Rob's bench, is a nice Macharius Commission. 3 of the beasts!
































This time, I'm the client! He's painting them up to match my Vultures and Thunderbolt, it all combines to form the armoured division for my Guard. I'm sending him some transfers tomorrow so he can carry on!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

A little update today, I made a lot of progress on the mk3 veterans, they're about 80% done. They need some more accessories and one needs his armpit greenstuffing!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Those IW vets looks pretty cool.... have you got any close ups of the back of the legs - I'm intrigued on how you're going to do the staggered armour plating. 
I've got about 100 of these Mk3's waiting about to be made, but every time I look at them I'm disappointed they're not true scale (like a parent who's kid tried really hard in footy, but always fails to connect the tackle), and yet at the same time can never be arsed to put that much effort in! 

the big fucking tanks look damn amazing!


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

This stuff is incredible


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Brother Dextus said:


> Those IW vets looks pretty cool.... have you got any close ups of the back of the legs - I'm intrigued on how you're going to do the staggered armour plating.
> I've got about 100 of these Mk3's waiting about to be made, but every time I look at them I'm disappointed they're not true scale (like a parent who's kid tried really hard in footy, but always fails to connect the tackle), and yet at the same time can never be arsed to put that much effort in!
> 
> the big fucking tanks look damn amazing!


The sad answer is that I don't really address the staggered armour that much at all. I cut the plasticard so it's round, but pretty much leave it like that. It isn't really worth the effort to me! And if i were to put the effort required in, it would cost my clients way more!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

So the front 'plates' have the turned up edge and the back has a staggered card section... do you put an 'extra' stagger in, or just extend the one above to be longer?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Brother Dextus said:


> So the front 'plates' have the turned up edge and the back has a staggered card section... do you put an 'extra' stagger in, or just extend the one above to be longer?


it's matched the the lower "stagger" so effectively extends that, with a small line in the middle.

The front plate has everything the original model has!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Finally made decent progress on the Doghouse pattern marines!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Today, I'm drawing to the close of this IW commission. This is my favourite guy out of all of them. Hopefully next week I'll be posting up the finished pictures and sending them off to the client!


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh man, I've been away for far too long! Time to start updating this!



The latest commission:























3 truescaled AL headhunters.



They're off to Rob now for painting, along with Dynat and an Alpharius conversion...


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good man! What size is the chain on the iron warrior, and how is it attached? I tried using it, but it always makes the shoulder pad sit weird. 

Which one is alpharius?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Brother Dextus said:


> Looking good man! What size is the chain on the iron warrior, and how is it attached? I tried using it, but it always makes the shoulder pad sit weird.


It's 1.5mm jewellery chain. I think I got it from ebay, from Greenstuffworld. They're phenomenal. I just ran it from one end of the bolter to the other, and the way it is posed, the pad doesn't get in the way! I just got lucky that way. I think I did reseat the pad though!



> Which one is alpharius?


lol!

It's a different unpictured model, based on Kabuki's Omega Knight. I'll share it when it's nearer completion!

Also, here are some truescale BT terminators i made a few years ago. Decided to work on them again as my army for 8th!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Suffer Not the Unclean to Live
Uphold the Honour of the Emperor
Abhor the Witch. Destroy the Witch
Accept Any Challenge, No Matter the Odds


----------

